# 12/10 Monday fishing



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

anyone going anywhere, got the day off n wanna wet some lines, dont have boat so maybe Seawolf, 61st,91st or something along those lines PM or text 8328688726 Tom. im open to most options

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

monday is going to be a blowout


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

my only day off so imma squeeze in what i can

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

bentman said:


> monday is going to be a blowout


2X. It's happening now.


----------



## BankshotJ (Nov 17, 2012)

Actually Monday was not a blow out. We caught 50+ fish the entire afternoon and caught quite a bit of sandies. We didnt keep them all but kept the ones worth a meal.


----------

